# Petty Sale



## Dave Martell (Mar 12, 2018)

Steel Choices

O1 - *$299

*CPM154 - *$325

**Only 50% deposit required to order now!*




Size/Style

160mm Petty




Handle Materials

See attached image for available selection




Handle Configuration Choices

Western (hidden tang only)

Wa octagonal




Ferrule/Bolster Material Choices

Blackwood

Kingwood

Black Buffalo *+ $15*

Blond (and/or streaked) Buffalo Horn *+ $20* 

_*Note - if you have another wood types (for the bolster/ferrule) that you're thinking about please ask as I have many types of small cut off blocks and likely have what you're looking for.




_Spacers

Nickel silver or copper (thin only) Westerns *+ $10* / Wa *+ $35*
_
*Note - metal spacers will be paired along with black G10 spacers on both sides





_Shipping

Included in USA only 




Delivery Date 

These knives will be scheduled to start work on in April. 

The first petty sold will be the first to be started, and then the rest done in order of sale dates.

If you have any questions at all about the completion/delivery date please feel free to ask as I'd greatly prefer to explain this now, even if it means losing a sale, than make a sale and gain an uncomfortable misunderstanding in the process.





Purchasing

Please contact through PM or email if interested in ordering.





Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 12, 2018)

O1 is in limited quantities


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 12, 2018)

BTW, if you liked the last 2 petties I've done in Ironwood then you'll like to know that the 2 ironwood blocks shown above are from the same block. :cool2:


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 12, 2018)

Okay Dave, I'm in for a CMP154 Ironwood block WA with a horn ferrule (leaning towards streaked but up to you) no spacers. You pick the block which would be best. In case my wife is checking in on me, it's for a customer honey - the Parks. This way I have a very happy customer and I get to try out your petty


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 12, 2018)

Bill13 said:


> Okay Dave, I'm in for a CMP154 Ironwood block WA with a horn ferrule (leaning towards streaked but up to you) no spacers. You pick the block which would be best. In case my wife is checking in on me, it's for a customer honey - the Parks. This way I have a very happy customer and I get to try out your petty




Woo-hoo, first man up! :happy1:

Thanks Bill, I'll get with you in just a bit.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 15, 2018)

Not much interest in this?


----------



## Nemo (Mar 16, 2018)

Looks like some nice blocks of wood. I bet that after a little Martell magic, they are gonna turn into beautiful knives.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Mar 16, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> Not much interest in this?



I would say, I find myself thinking about getting one but am still resisting due to lack of funds... Seriously, I am still thinking about one...


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 16, 2018)

What I'm looking to do here is to map out my work schedule with known selling knives vs the make & hope approach I've had to use too often.

Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 16, 2018)

Here's some recent petties to help you decide....


----------



## CB1968 (Mar 17, 2018)

Beautiful work as usual Dave, don't need another petty otherwise I would be all over this.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Mar 17, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


>


:bigeek:

Dave, you MUST STOP posting images like this one...


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 17, 2018)

Thanks for your thoughts guys.


----------



## Delpo (Mar 18, 2018)

Put me down for a western stainless. Your call on the handle design.


----------



## Blen (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi, how much would EU shipping be?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 18, 2018)

Delpo said:


> Put me down for a western stainless. Your call on the handle design.




Awesome, thanks C!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 18, 2018)

Blen said:


> Hi, how much would EU shipping be?




PM sent


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 24, 2018)

Update


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 24, 2018)

Those look like beautiful blocks that will make very handsome knives!

One question though, I thought on your website that you don't use cocobolo due to potential allergy issues?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 25, 2018)

milkbaby said:


> .... I thought on your website that you don't use cocobolo due to potential allergy issues?




Nice catch! :biggrin:

So yeah, I don't use cocobolo. I've actually only used it once before and only did so because I had a gift (2 blocks) from a friend. I still have one left so thought I'd do one more knife with it.




Here's the cocobolo finished...


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm cutting petty handles tomorrow, I wouldn't mind throwing in another, shoot me a PM if you're interested. :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 2, 2018)

Bumpity bump!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 6, 2018)

Bumpy bump!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 11, 2018)

...


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 28, 2018)

I can't wait to show you guys the ironwood on the petty I just shaped a couple of days ago. This stuff is soooooooooo nice! And I've got the sister block to it....*still available*! :spiteful:


----------

